# pawfectly raw question?



## snowman20s (Mar 2, 2012)

for the past few months iv been searching for a place that sales raw food at a reasonable price. all the butchers in my area either wont sale to me for the reason im useing there meat or they already feed there own dogs what they have left over so i took to the internet searching for a place and i came across pawfectly raw. they have amazeing prices on there food they sale and i am just woundering if anyone has ever used them in the past or are still useing them for their dogs food?


----------



## Keenyah n Horatio (Jul 20, 2012)

Can you post a link or pm me a link?? Is it a national thing? I've never used it but I'm always looking for new places to get raw food for Keenyah.


----------



## snowman20s (Mar 2, 2012)

sure here it is! the prices are really great! PawfectlyRaw


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

It looks good if you live in New England...


----------



## snowman20s (Mar 2, 2012)

they have suppliers who ship i believe


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, at the bottom it just talks about drop-offs throughout New England. 

If you find one who ships, let me know.


----------



## snowman20s (Mar 2, 2012)

will do!!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

We actually use one of the suppliers from this group. I emailed the woman in charge of this website almost a year ago and she gave me the contact for one of her local drop offs literally 15 mins from our house and better yet they deliver and put in our chest freezer every delivery. The food is fresh, labelled, and amazing!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I see this thread is 2 yrs old but am trying to find a less expensive way to feed raw.....and came across Pawfectly Raw. Do they ship to CT? Any reviews?


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

There's a New England raw feeding co-OP that is much cheaper than this website. Although this website has pretty good variety there's another website similar to this that is much more expensive I am wondering if this is the older version.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Ah it is! Looks like they grew -same cell phone number. 

http://www.pawfectlyrawne.com/pages/contact-us/


----------

